# I am happy with the pay



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

I've recently sold a business and started in real estate. I have a lot of re leads, but those take time to get going, so I had to do something to build back up my money. I decided I would start driving, and I've read the good and the bad. I went in with an open mind, but I am happy where things are.

I did my cold calling and other work in the morning and then decided to turn the app on. I live just on the outskirts of Austin, so I didn't really know what to expect. I worked for a little over an hour and cleared close to $50. Not bad for a Thursday, midday, side-gig. 

I tried to post proof, but the board wouldn't let me.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Just wait until you have a string of minimum trips and you're averaging $6/hr. I would say $50/hr, if that's true, is not going to be the norm for you. Not even close.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber is smart they won't do that right away 
They will feed him 30 days 
Then they will throw him witn the rest of drivers 
Like most here he will chase that first month 
Oldest trick in the book


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Uber is smart they won't do that right away
> They will feed him 30 days
> Then they will throw him witn the rest of drivers
> Like most here he will chase that first month
> Oldest trick in the book


Yeah. The first hit on the crack pipe is free.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


> I've recently sold a business and started in real estate. I have a lot of re leads, but those take time to get going, so I had to do something to build back up my money. I decided I would start driving, and I've read the good and the bad. I went in with an open mind, but I am happy where things are.
> 
> I did my cold calling and other work in the morning and then decided to turn the app on. I live just on the outskirts of Austin, so I didn't really know what to expect. I worked for a little over an hour and cleared close to $50. Not bad for a Thursday, midday, side-gig.
> 
> I tried to post proof, but the board wouldn't let me.


You really didnt "clear" anything, its an illusion.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> You really didnt "clear" anything, its an illusion.


That's after their fees and my expenses.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> You really didnt "clear" anything, its an illusion.


^^^^^^^^^^ EXACTLY

You really didnt "clear" anything, its an illusion.

UBER MATH CLASS 101.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It is the same story as yours all the time:
Newbies start not knowing what to expect.
Uber feeds them best fares for at least 2 weeks.
Newbie thinks "the gig is so great for me that either old timers are too lazy to work or they must be too stupid to find the good fares."
Newbie thinks he is smart or at least a natural in a job that requires almost no special skill and no barrier to entry.
This is the honeymoon phase.

At the end of the one month, newbie gets some undeserved 1 stars and earning power is not as it used to be anymore.
He is one of us in a short 1 month barely making $10.0/hr after Uber cuts.
Deduct all other expenses such as gas, car washes, gum, auto detailing and you barely make minimum wage.

Welcome to the forum.

Full Disclosure: I am driving for both Uber and Lyft. I don't expect to make a lot of money but this job fits my current economic situation and my reality. I am grateful I could pay off a few credit cards. Working on remaining ones. Digging myself out 1 fare at a time. I treat my pax fairly, professionally and with respect. I have more than 3k trips and a 4.89 rating.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


> That's after their fees and my expenses.


Nope, that's not profit, that's just a loan against your car!


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> It is the same story as yours all the time:
> Newbies start not knowing what to expect.
> Uber feeds them best fares for at least 2 weeks.
> Newbie thinks "the gig is so great for me that either old timers are too lazy to work or they must be too stupid to find the good fares."
> ...


After all true total expenses (most deferred) you are maybe breaking even, not "making minimum wage". No one is "making" anything. You are paying off your cards by "rapeing" your car is all. You are just moving money around, there is no net profit or wage earned, its all just an illusion, no different than selling your furniture!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> After all true total expenses (most deferred) you are maybe breaking even, not "making minimum wage". No one is "making" anything. You are paying off your cards by "rapeing" your car is all. You are just moving money around, there is no net profit or wage earned, its all just an illusion, no different than selling your furniture!


I am making money. Not too much, but I am making. My car was not brand new. If it were a brand new car, depreciation would reduce the net earnings drastically.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> After all true total expenses (most deferred) you are maybe breaking even, not "making minimum wage". No one is "making" anything. You are paying off your cards by "rapeing" your car is all. You are just moving money around, there is no net profit or wage earned, its all just an illusion, no different than selling your furniture!


I am not moving any money around. My vehicle is paid for and my dad is the GM of a large dealership -- all maintenance work is done free of charge. I'll keep the vehicle until it falls apart, so depreciation is not really a factor. I wash my car the same as before, I have a car vac at the house, so that's not going to cost me any more. The only true expense will be higher monthly gas bill, but it still leaves me more than profitable at this point.

If my rides go to crap a month down the road, I don't really care. This isn't a long-term deal, it's just something to help replenish a dwindling savings during a transition period.

All of my riders have rated me 5 stars, but I haven't had a tip yet. One was a group of three (Brits) business travelers going to the airport. I loaded and unloaded eight bags for them and felt that extra should have been enough for a little extra money. It is what is.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


> I've recently sold a business and started in real estate. I have a lot of re leads, but those take time to get going, so I had to do something to build back up my money. I decided I would start driving, and I've read the good and the bad. I went in with an open mind, but I am happy where things are.
> 
> I did my cold calling and other work in the morning and then decided to turn the app on. I live just on the outskirts of Austin, so I didn't really know what to expect. I worked for a little over an hour and cleared close to $50. Not bad for a Thursday, midday, side-gig.
> 
> I tried to post proof, but the board wouldn't let me.


I did sell houses for quite a while. Cash flow can be an issue that I understand but if I'm a vendor I don't want my Uber driver negotiating the sale of my home. It's just not a good look, maybe avoid the area you are looking to carve out a career is sales. People have perceptions of people they have employed to sell their homes.

When I first started in Real Estate I had cash flow issues so I drove cabs on a Saturday night it was bizarre on one occasion I was literally negotiating a deal with a 70,000 dollar commission on it for a 2,000,000 parcel of land while I had passengers in the car. Did get the purchaser of the property up 200,000 dollars in the space of a 30 minutes cab ride.

Stayed in Real Estate 5 years the final year selling about 100 properties, mostly housing blocks but they still count then got the travel bug and left. Never went back driving covered my needs financially and allows me the freedom to get on a plane whenever I want.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> I did sell houses for quite a while. Cash flow can be an issue that I understand but if I'm a vendor I don't want my Uber driver negotiating the sale of my home. It's just not a good look, maybe avoid the area you are looking to carve out a career is sales. People have perceptions of people they have employed to sell their homes.
> 
> When I first started in Real Estate I had cash flow issues so I drove cabs on a Saturday night it was bizarre on one occasion I was literally negotiating a deal with a 70,000 dollar commission on it for a 2,000,000 parcel of land while I had passengers in the car. Did get the purchaser of the property up 200,000 dollars in the space of a 30 minutes cab ride.
> 
> Stayed in Real Estate 5 years the final year selling about 100 properties, mostly housing blocks but they still count then got the travel bug and left. Never went back driving covered my needs financially and allows me the freedom to get on a plane whenever I want.


when you sell 100 houses, you make 1 million dollars, and can retire. How did you get all the way back down to Uber????? (Which is less than Burger King!)


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Shut up, when you sell 100 houses, you make 1 million dollars, and can retire. How on earth did you screw that up, and get all the way back down to Uber????? (Which is less than Burger King!)


My net pay that year was about 150ks commission on sales in Australia with real estate runs at 3.5% less gst of 10% the housing blocks I was selling as a salesperson netted me about 1000 for each sale. The houses sold I get about 2500 each. Sorry I'm a cabbie and do ok. I've a nice home in Adelaide Australia a nice home in Thailand and a passport I'm fairly proud of.

Don't be offended I like most of the guys here.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Haha, reaaaally ... "depreciation is not a factor"???? Did you just really say that? ... WTF ... another perfect Idiot for the Travis Uber machine. "I already had a car, so my only cost is gas" ... OMG!!!
> You're better off just selling the car now, all at once, just stay at home and live off the $20k. Yes, you are just "moving money around" you are just slowly selling your car off, one piece at a time! Not really "earning" any money, WAKE UP!


When you're not going to sell a car, the value doesn't matter.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Completely wrong, blind man. "If you're not going to eat the food, it doesnt matter what you paid for it" lol
> Again, just the dummy that Uber is looking for, SAD.


When people resort to name calling and lack substance, they have already lost the debate. Your analogy doesn't make one bit of sense, as I never said the purchase price of something didn't matter. I stated that when you're not selling something, the value doesn't matter. It's clear that you don't know the difference between value and cost. When you buy food to consume, it's going to perish one way or another, so the value doesn't matter.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

And this weeks newbe prize goes to............................ ATXBigMouth!


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

ATXBigMouth said:


> I did my cold calling and other work in the morning and then decided to turn the app on. I live just on the outskirts of Austin, so I didn't really know what to expect. I worked for a little over an hour and cleared close to $50. Not bad for a Thursday, midday, side-gig.


So you are trying to tell us that you made $50 in an hour in Austin where it is $1 per mile. And you said "cleared" like it was your take take after Uber's cut. I am calling bullshit on this one. Even having a fare the whole hour, you wouldn't even clear $50 after Uber's take. Not sure why anybody should believe a word you say.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

ATXBigMouth said:


> I am not moving any money around. My vehicle is paid for and my dad is the GM of a large dealership -- all maintenance work is done free of charge. I'll keep the vehicle until it falls apart, so depreciation is not really a factor. I wash my car the same as before, I have a car vac at the house, so that's not going to cost me any more. The only true expense will be higher monthly gas bill, but it still leaves me more than profitable at this point.
> 
> If my rides go to crap a month down the road, I don't really care. This isn't a long-term deal, it's just something to help replenish a dwindling savings during a transition period.
> 
> All of my riders have rated me 5 stars, but I haven't had a tip yet. One was a group of three (Brits) business travelers going to the airport. I loaded and unloaded eight bags for them and felt that extra should have been enough for a little extra money. It is what is.


So you get your cars and maintenance free for life because Daddy owns a dealership. Good for you. Real people need to pay for those things. I am sure Uber appreciates your dad subsidizing their profits.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> So you are trying to tell us that you made $50 in an hour in Austin where it is $1 per mile. And you said "cleared" like it was your take take after Uber's cut. I am calling bullshit on this one. Even having a fare the whole hour, you wouldn't even clear $50 after Uber's take. Not sure why anybody should believe a word you say.


I have tried multiple times to post the proof, but this site keep rejecting my link no matter what I do. If I can PM it someone to post, let me know.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> So you get your cars and maintenance free for life because Daddy owns a dealership. Good for you. Real people need to pay for those things. I am sure Uber appreciates your dad subsidizing their profits.


He doesn't own a dealership. Man, a lot of you have problems with reading comprehension.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

ATXBigMouth said:


>


That looks like 4 hours of work, not one hour. That 35 min trip will be one of the longer ones you will ever see.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> That looks like 4 hours of work, not one hour. That 35 min trip will be one of the longer ones you will ever see.


That's not four hours of trips. I turned the app on and had three trips back-to-back-to-back. Those three trips were a little over an hour. I came home, turned the app on one last time later in the night, made one more trip and called it a day.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

So is just over one and half hours for $45 (After Uber cut) - Is closer to $30 an hour - rather than $50.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


> When people resort to name calling and lack substance, they have already lost the debate. Your analogy doesn't make one bit of sense, as I never said the purchase price of something didn't matter. I stated that when you're not selling something, the value doesn't matter. It's clear that you don't know the difference between value and cost. When you buy food to consume, it's going to perish one way or another, so the value doesn't matter.


Real simple, you are consuming the value of your car much faster by Ubering, so the cost of the car must be inluded in expenses, and net profits. It absolutely does not matter that you never plan on selling the car. "Gee look honey ... Another aint got no cost but gas guy". You can keep your head in the sand if you want, thats exactly what Uber is looking for (another "free" car) lol


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> So you are trying to tell us that you made $50 in an hour in Austin where it is $1 per mile. And you said "cleared" like it was your take take after Uber's cut. I am calling bullshit on this one. Even having a fare the whole hour, you wouldn't even clear $50 after Uber's take. Not sure why anybody should believe a word you say.


Right, first off, it cost you about $50 to drive your car 100 miles. So, if you could drive 100 miles in an hour, all on the clock, you would net $80-50 =$30. If somehow you actually drove 50 miles in an hour, again 100% on the clock (still highly suspect), then you would gross $40-25 = $15. But, he drove more like 80 miles in 2 hours, and actually lost money! Lol


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe this will help.... Cars cost money. When your car dies, you will buy another one. Your car will die faster if you drive more. If you uber, then you drive more.

Unless your gas is free, your maintenance is free and you get cars for free, it costs money to drive a car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ATXBigMouth said:


> I am not moving any money around. My vehicle is paid for and my dad is the GM of a large dealership -- all maintenance work is done free of charge. I'll keep the vehicle until it falls apart, so depreciation is not really a factor. I wash my car the same as before, I have a car vac at the house, so that's not going to cost me any more. The only true expense will be higher monthly gas bill, but it still leaves me more than profitable at this point.
> 
> If my rides go to crap a month down the road, I don't really care. This isn't a long-term deal, it's just something to help replenish a dwindling savings during a transition period.
> 
> All of my riders have rated me 5 stars, but I haven't had a tip yet. One was a group of three (Brits) business travelers going to the airport. I loaded and unloaded eight bags for them and felt that extra should have been enough for a little extra money. It is what is.


So your thread is "You can make money if your dad runs a car dealership"?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> So you get your cars and maintenance free for life because Daddy owns a dealership. Good for you. Real people need to pay for those things. I am sure Uber appreciates your dad subsidizing their profits.


He's not a real person?


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> He's not a real person?


He is, and he ends up paying a higher cost for driving for Uber whether he wants to admit it or not.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Free advice: Don't allow Uber driving to take away ANY time that you should be using to cultivate a legitimate source of income. Uber, used as a tiny revenue stream can work, however, there is a real danger of allowing it to creep into your life and take away valuable time that would be better invested for long term goals.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


> I've recently sold a business and started in real estate. I have a lot of re leads, but those take time to get going, so I had to do something to build back up my money. I decided I would start driving, and I've read the good and the bad. I went in with an open mind, but I am happy where things are.
> 
> I did my cold calling and other work in the morning and then decided to turn the app on. I live just on the outskirts of Austin, so I didn't really know what to expect. I worked for a little over an hour and cleared close to $50. Not bad for a Thursday, midday, side-gig.
> 
> I tried to post proof, but the board wouldn't let me.


Hey, don't let all of those negative people here discourage you. I have been Ubering for more than 3 months now, and there is no "feeding" good rides to you by Uber then cutting you off, etc. You are in real estate and you already know how to "run" you business. Keep track of what you're making on Uber and if it makes sense then keep going. Make adjustment as needed including WHERE, WHEN, WHO you drive, what car you use etc. You also already know about writing off expenses as an independent contractor. It is cool to use your car for real estate and driving Uber (big time write off) so you can afford to drive a nice one. Good luck!


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


>


Don't post earnings here because you will get picked on no matter what. There are a lot of assholes on this forums. They will argue and call you a liar for no reason. Cheers!


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Transportador said:


> Don't post earnings here because you will get picked on no matter what. There are a lot of assholes on this forums. They will argue and call you a liar for no reason. Cheers!


I think you mean don't post your earnings on here because you will be caught in a lie. He said he made $50 after expenses in 60 minutes. Then he posted that and it proved he did not. Thank you.


----------



## Murex (Nov 3, 2015)

Halloween, 5.9x surge almost all night. $444 for 3.6 hours work. Nuff said.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


> I've recently sold a business and started in real estate. I have a lot of re leads, but those take time to get going, so I had to do something to build back up my money. I decided I would start driving, and I've read the good and the bad. I went in with an open mind, but I am happy where things are.
> 
> I did my cold calling and other work in the morning and then decided to turn the app on. I live just on the outskirts of Austin, so I didn't really know what to expect. I worked for a little over an hour and cleared close to $50. Not bad for a Thursday, midday, side-gig.
> 
> I tried to post proof, but the board wouldn't let me.


You'll get the good runs in the beginning. Then after about a month, they'll start sending you the small ones.


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Real simple, you are consuming the value of your car much faster by Ubering, so the cost of the car must be inluded in expenses, and net profits. It absolutely does not matter that you never plan on selling the car. "Gee look honey ... Another aint got no cost but gas guy". You can keep your head in the sand if you want, thats exactly what Uber is looking for (another "free" car) lol


At the end of my vehicles life, whatever mileage does it in, does it in. It's not like driving for Uber is going to add miles that weren't going to be driven regardless. If the engine blows at 200K miles -- I am going to run it until that point -- either way. I can either make money with a few of those miles or drive my vehicle to the breaking point for free. Will driving for Uber push my vehicle prematurely to the breaking point? Technically, yes, but not really. If I drive 300 miles a week for two months, what difference does 2,400 miles really make?


----------



## ATXBigMouth (Oct 31, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Right, first off, it cost you about $50 to drive your car 100 miles. So, if you could drive 100 miles in an hour, all on the clock, you would net $80-50 =$30. If somehow you actually drove 50 miles in an hour, again 100% on the clock (still highly suspect), then you would gross $40-25 = $15. But, he drove more like 80 miles in 2 hours, and actually lost money! Lol


Break down my $50 to drive my vehicle 100 miles.


----------



## Jwhit16 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not going to argue that you make good money driving for Uber, but not everyone has a new or newish 20,000$ car. I drive a 2005 mazda 3 that's been worth about $2,000 since I started driving. It still depreciates, but at this point the cost of depreciation per mile is much lower than it would be with a newer car.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

ATXBigMouth said:


> At the end of my vehicles life, whatever mileage does it in, does it in. It's not like driving for Uber is going to add miles that weren't going to be driven regardless. If the engine blows at 200K miles -- I am going to run it until that point -- either way. I can either make money with a few of those miles or drive my vehicle to the breaking point for free. Will driving for Uber push my vehicle prematurely to the breaking point? Technically, yes, but not really. If I drive 300 miles a week for two months, what difference does 2,400 miles really make?


Do you think it is cheaper to own 5 vehicles in 20 years or 2 - 3?


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


> At the end of my vehicles life, whatever mileage does it in, does it in. It's not like driving for Uber is going to add miles that weren't going to be driven regardless. If the engine blows at 200K miles -- I am going to run it until that point -- either way. I can either make money with a few of those miles or drive my vehicle to the breaking point for free. Will driving for Uber push my vehicle prematurely to the breaking point? Technically, yes, but not really. If I drive 300 miles a week for two months, what difference does 2,400 miles really make?


The point is, is that the mileage your car is going to finally kick the bucket at is a constant whether you drive Uber or not. By putting a bunch of miles on your car, your car is going to die just that much quicker. Or, you're going to depreciate it down to the point where it isn't worth dumping money into a car that's worthless.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Murex said:


> Halloween, 5.9x surge almost all night. $444 for 3.6 hours work. Nuff said.


You realize posting your results from the biggest night of the year doesn't do anything to prove your point, right? What are you doing on a normal night? $10/hr? If that?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> You realize posting your results from the biggest night of the year doesn't do anything to prove your point, right? What are you doing on a normal night? $10/hr? If that?


Personally, $23/hour net on the low end consistent for 6 months.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

i don't know about austin but in LA we make $2.40 on a minimum trip. that's after having to drive 15 minutes to pick up.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Murex said:


> Halloween, 5.9x surge almost all night. $444 for 3.6 hours work. Nuff said.


see what happens when there is surge. that's why we must unite to create surge. we go offline at 1:20 am every fri n sat. we take our break till it surges. when's the last time uber talked about giving drivers a raise? we create our own rates.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


> I've recently sold a business and started in real estate. I have a lot of re leads, but those take time to get going, so I had to do something to build back up my money. I decided I would start driving, and I've read the good and the bad. I went in with an open mind, but I am happy where things are.
> 
> I did my cold calling and other work in the morning and then decided to turn the app on. I live just on the outskirts of Austin, so I didn't really know what to expect. I worked for a little over an hour and cleared close to $50. Not bad for a Thursday, midday, side-gig.
> 
> I tried to post proof, but the board wouldn't let me.


You won't be so happy and full of cheer when you sell your tired out Uber mount. Depreciation can be a wicked mutha.

Sales 101 ... If you are not talking face to face with prospects, you are not selling. Take the time you spend in Uber and get out there, door to door walking and talking. Escrows only take a max of two months, surely you can afford that.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

SO many whiny complainers on this forum.

ATXBigMouth, do your thing and dont listen to them. If you enjoy it and it works for you then keep on keeping on.

_"You dont make money" "It's all smoke & mirrors" "It's an illusion"_ LOL

Yet Uber alone operates in 60 countries with millions of drivers who survive by driving for Uber/Lyft. But that is because NOBODY is making any money at all. It's all an illusion...a grand scheme...a wet dream for "noobz".

Want to know what the real illusion is, folks? Life/Reality itself. That is the grand illusion you've fallen for. What you dont even realize is that you are playing a character in a grand play you have no idea about.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Anyone who is making a lot of money with Uber is either driving a total piece of shit that's about to give out or they're putting most of it right back into maintenance

To make money with uber it takes a lot of mileage and road time..stop go x1000000 day in and day out.

$ is yin 

vehicle maintenance is yang


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Anyone who is making a lot of money with Uber is either driving a total piece of shit that's about to give out or they're putting most of it right back into maintenance
> 
> To make money with uber it takes a lot of mileage and road time..stop go x1000000 day in and day out.
> 
> ...


Opinion (a false one at that) not fact.

My facts: I NET (after all expenses including depreciation and taxes) over $20/hour each and every week. I've explained in other pay threads. I even posted documents to show I was telling the truth. Anyone who says you don't make decent money at rideshare and/or drives a POS is never willing to show their calculations because they probably haven't done any, they just buy into the smart sounding internet wizards.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

There are always exceptions to the rule. I read posts where someone posts a single holiday pay of $20+ dollars per hour. I read posts from drivers that earn after unverified expenses, $10-$15 per hour.
That's fine, I'm not wasting my time debating a senseless scenario. What I do know and fully appreciate are the laws of averages. In Uber's case, the averages point to the fact that every driver works at minimum wage or less. A mean average summary fact, period.
My take away from this forum is that for the most part, drivers are willing to take on high exposure to risk ( liability,rider violence) and work for minimum wage or less. Makes zero sense if you consider the alternatives.

Want to be your own boss? These are a few of the areas that offer good earnings, people are entering to gain independence.

1) open source code programming
2) virtual EBay store
3) consulting in your area of expertise 
4) low entry cost franchise
5) mobile senior care provider
6) mobile detailing


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Opinion (a false one at that) not fact.
> 
> My facts: I NET (after all expenses including depreciation and taxes) over $20/hour each and every week. I've explained in other pay threads. I even posted documents to show I was telling the truth. Anyone who says you don't make decent money at rideshare and/or drives a POS is never willing to show their calculations because they probably haven't done any, they just buy into the smart sounding internet wizards.


If that is true, then thank your lucky stars you work is such a lucrative market. Also, when uber finds out you drivers are making so much money in Boston, expect further rate cuts.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Good thing most of my driving isn't for Uber then.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Opinion (a false one at that) not fact.
> 
> My facts: I NET (after all expenses including depreciation and taxes) over $20/hour each and every week. I've explained in other pay threads. I even posted documents to show I was telling the truth. Anyone who says you don't make decent money at rideshare and/or drives a POS is never willing to show their calculations because they probably haven't done any, they just buy into the smart sounding internet wizards.


You make decent money. No contest there. But the average uber Joe does not


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Good thing most of my driving isn't for Uber then.


Wut


----------



## Richard W D (Nov 5, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


> I've recently sold a business and started in real estate. I have a lot of re leads, but those take time to get going, so I had to do something to build back up my money. I decided I would start driving, and I've read the good and the bad. I went in with an open mind, but I am happy where things are.
> 
> I did my cold calling and other work in the morning and then decided to turn the app on. I live just on the outskirts of Austin, so I didn't really know what to expect. I worked for a little over an hour and cleared close to $50. Not bad for a Thursday, midday, side-gig.
> 
> I tried to post proof, but the board wouldn't let me.


what did you gross. if you cleared $50, means you took in $100.always figure your expenses
to be 50%.
there are a lot of hidden expenses in business. it is why the IRS allows you x amt for mileage allowance.
better keep track & document every thing. Both UBER & LYFT will report your earnings to the IRS, they have to
1099. 2015 currently 57.5 per mile allowance.
further the miles you calculate on a trip should also incl the miles you put on GOING AFTER AN ASSIGNMENT.
EXAMPLE;
LEAVING YOUR HOME TO 1ST RIDE OF THE DAY 5MILES
TOTAL MILES OF 1ST PASSENGERS RIDE 8 "
TOTAL 13 "
13 X 57.5 = 7.48
THIS IS JUST ONE RIDE

SO DEPENDING ON HOW MANY MILES YOU PUT ON THAT DAY IS THE KEY FACTOR IN DETERMINING
YOUR ACTUAL AMOUNT YOU "CLEARED"


----------



## sully05 (Sep 14, 2015)

Well take this advice to the bank, if you are looking for support you are in the wrong place. This forum is littered with miserable people who hate the pay, company , passengers, lack of tips, etc. If you enjoy it and are OK with what you are getting paid then who cares what anybody else thinks. I have a goal of what I want to make per week and when I reach it I'm done, sometimes after all the deductions its 10/hr other times its 20/hr. Bottom line ,it is what it is!!


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


> At the end of my vehicles life, whatever mileage does it in, does it in. It's not like driving for Uber is going to add miles that weren't going to be driven regardless. If the engine blows at 200K miles -- I am going to run it until that point -- either way. I can either make money with a few of those miles or drive my vehicle to the breaking point for free. Will driving for Uber push my vehicle prematurely to the breaking point? Technically, yes, but not really. If I drive 300 miles a week for two months, what difference does 2,400 miles really make?


Your sense of reality is so warped that it is not even worth arguing with you.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Heart breaking is what the original post is. 

The relationship between drivers who have been ubering for a while and newbies resembles that between atheists and theists. The latter are just so desperate to believe in some shyt so that they don't have to deal with existential angst, among other things. The thought of an imaginary friend in the sky looking out for them, with a plan for them, etc...is so heart warming and sustaining. But then the cynical atheists come out of nowhere with a bucket full of cow piss and spray it all over their denial parade. Shock, horror, broken hearts. Where are you God of Israel, why aren't you smiting these little children of Satan asking me difficult questions and embarrassing me like this?! 

I'm the sort of atheist that believes in letting everyone keep their respective opiums. Hey, life is too short. You're gonna die anyway. Smoke away as long as you don't unjustly harm anyone. But then they get too irritating for me to still and watch.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

MKEUber said:


> Wut


I was being snarky. I do most of my driving for Lyft because I do better with them and they are more driver friendly.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> I was being snarky. I do most of my driving for Lyft because I do better with them and they are more driver friendly.


I agree that lyft is the better platform. I just wish more people used them in my area.


----------



## NANDO (Nov 1, 2015)

DO THE MATH


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm thoroughly enjoying the smackdown on this thread. Just sayin. Keep up the good work guys. I think we really need to hit new drivers over the head with math reality. Uber has been getting by with this shit for too long.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Muki said:


> I'm thoroughly enjoying the smackdown on this thread. Just sayin. Keep up the good work guys. I think we really need to hit new drivers over the head with math reality. Uber has been getting by with this shit for too long.


Some sort of an organized and sustained effort to educate the masses is definitely necessary.


----------



## Angelico santana (Sep 8, 2015)

ATXBigMouth said:


>


More like over 2 hours and looking at the first 3 trips you had at least 10 miles to get back home, Welcome to Fantasyland!!


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

My guess is that he's just looking at the time he is transporting a passenger and not counting deadhead miles.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> Heart breaking is what the original post is.
> 
> The relationship between drivers who have been ubering for a while and newbies resembles that between atheists and theists. The latter are just so desperate to believe in some shyt so that they don't have to deal with existential angst, among other things. The thought of an imaginary friend in the sky looking out for them, with a plan for them, etc...is so heart warming and sustaining. But then the cynical atheists come out of nowhere with a bucket full of cow piss and spray it all over their denial parade. Shock, horror, broken hearts. Where are you God of Israel, why aren't you smiting these little children of Satan asking me difficult questions and embarrassing me like this?!
> 
> I'm the sort of atheist that believes in letting everyone keep their respective opiums. Hey, life is too short. You're gonna die anyway. Smoke away as long as you don't unjustly harm anyone. But then they get too irritating for me to still and watch.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

PHXTE said:


> The point is, is that the mileage your car is going to finally kick the bucket at is a constant whether you drive Uber or not. By putting a bunch of miles on your car, your car is going to die just that much quicker. Or, you're going to depreciate it down to the point where it isn't worth dumping money into a car that's worthless.


Actually it will die with less miles than it would not ubering. Driving to and from work you know where the potholes are. You don't suddenly brake and turn at a pax's direction. Your car isn't idling while waiting for a trip or a pax in the heat or cold.

Work miles are rougher than regular miles. That's why car manuals specify a difference in their oil change intervals.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Totally $8 but an extra $0.50 per trip would have been sweet


----------



## NANDO (Nov 1, 2015)

IF YOU LIKE IT DO IT..... IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT DONT..... THAT'S THE EASY PART ABOUT THIS..I WORKED 4 NIGHTS 3HRS 3 NIGHTS 5HRS FRIDAY NIGHT.....


----------

